# Les fléchettes, c'est mon hobby !



## aCLR (26 Juin 2018)

Les Fléchettes, c'est ma passion !







Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi j'ai un sacré coup d'œil à ce jeu 

Ça n'est pas compliqué, j'y joue depuis mes premières sorties entre potes. Bon, je ne vous cache pas qu'il m'a fallu un certain temps avant de maîtriser la cible. Vous pouvez me croire, j'en ai claqué des pièces de cinq balles dans la tirelire avant de faire des bulles. 

Je ne joue pas en club pour la simple et bonne raison que les horaires d'entraînements, du club le plus prêt de chez moi, ne collent pas avec mon planning. Et les autres, ça n'est pas mieux… Mais inutile de m'étendre sur le sujet, j'ai refais les calculs dix fois dans ma tête, je ne peux pas être à deux endroits en même temps – enfin pas tant qu'on ne nous invente pas une machine pour le faire.

À part ça, je préfère jouer avec des modèles récents. Mais s'il n'y a pas le choix, je peux jouer avec les cibles en papier à condition que ce ne soit pas moi compte pas les points.

Alors, avons-nous des amateurs de « darts » dans la salle ?!


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2018)

Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait de vrais clubs. Pour moi, un club de fléchette, c'est une bande de potes au fond d'un bar.


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2018)

La belle au bois dormant aussi jouait aux fléchettes.
Puis elle s'est piquée (avec une fléchette) et est tombée tout en bas du classement.

Dur dur la vie des champions.


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2018)

Ah la belle au bois dormant... en voilà une amatrice de dart (quoi que je me demande si c'est bien la bonne orthographe [emoji848])


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait de vrais clubs. Pour moi, un club de fléchette, c'est une bande de potes au fond d'un bar.


Pour moi aussi ! Mais vu qu'il y a de nombreux championnats _all around the world_, il y a donc une fédération, des clubs, et des licenciés·es.

La vraie question – qui pourrait elle aussi faire l'objet d'une sujet – est 

Pour quelle activité sportive n'y-a-t-il pas de club ?

Bien malin celui qui ouvrira ce topic et top balèze sera celui qui nous donnera une réponse !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah la belle au bois dormant... en voilà une amatrice de dart (quoi que je me demande si c'est bien la bonne orthographe [emoji848])


« La belle au bois dormant » a l'air bien écrit i


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> La belle au bois dormant aussi jouait aux fléchettes.
> Puis elle s'est piquée (avec une fléchette) et est tombée tout en bas du classement.
> 
> Dur dur la vie des champions.


Concis, précis, efficace et drôle !


Skippy a eu le nez fin de te recruter !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

C'est un jeu très souvent jouer en Suisse dans certains pubs
sympa comme jeu


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour quelle activité sportive n'y-a-t-il pas de club ?


Le lancer de tong ?
Y'a des compet' en tout cas


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Le lancer de tong ?
> Y'a des compet' en tout cas


J'ai cherché et ...
de la luge derrière une voiture !

ah ah ! y-a-t-il un club pour ça ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2018)

Moi je suis tombé hier à 16h sur un match de foot....
Je me demande si ça mérite qu'il y ait un club pour ça [emoji848]


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2018)

Le flood saimal !


----------



## poirette12 (3 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les Fléchettes, c'est ma passion !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut, personnellement, je m'y suis mis depuis le mois de mars, et je trouve ça vraiment top.
J'ai acheté une cible unicorn type pro (la même qu'on voit au championnat du monde (PDC)
je joue avec l'application android dartbee, vous connaissez des forums de flechettes?
Des clubs de flechettes, je trouve qu'il y en a peu, je me pose la question si dans quelques années, je ne proposerais pas à ma ville d'en créer un ....
sinon en terme de stat, depuis mars j'ai reussi 2x180.... et je ne joue qu'au 501. Moyenne ~40-60 / Volée % au double de finish ~15%


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2020)

Salut poirette12 !



poirette12 a dit:


> je m'y suis mis depuis le mois de mars


Sacré confinement ! Il en aura fait faire des trucs çuilà ! Ha ha ! 



poirette12 a dit:


> Des clubs de flechettes, je trouve qu'il y en a peu


Fut un temps où chaque bistrot était un club à lui tout seul ! 



poirette12 a dit:


> sinon en terme de stat


Chez moi les stats, c'est comme compter les points sur un calepin, ça me dépasse ! 



…………………


Sinon, pour la déconne, j'en connais pas mal qui sont accros à ton pseudo !
La liqueur de poire ou d'ailleurs, c'est leur passion !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

En Suisse , il y a encore des pubs Anglais qui pratique ce jeu 
l'ambiance dans ses pubs est d'enfer .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Octobre 2020)

Jouer aux fléchettes pourquoi pas, j'avais testé un peu étant adolescent.
Mais j'étais loin d'être bon   

SI j'avais une cible chez moi, je suis certain qu'il y aurait pleins de trou dans le mur (ou dans les objets à côté)


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2020)

Quand j'avais 19 ans, je suis allé en voilier aux îles Scilly à l'ouest de l'Angleterre.
Dans un pub, un gentille bordée de glaouches m'invite à jouer avec eux aux flêchettes. Mais celui qui perd paye la tournée de bières...
Je me suis ruiné en bières 
Depuis, je n'ai plus rejoué aux flêchettes s'il y a un enjeu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand j'avais 19 ans, je suis allé en voilier aux îles Scilly à l'ouest de l'Angleterre.
> Dans un pub, un gentille bordée de glaouches m'invite à jouer avec eux aux flêchettes. Mais celui qui perd paye la tournée de bières...
> Je me suis ruiné en bières
> Depuis, je n'ai plus rejoué aux flêchettes s'il y a un enjeu.



OK. 
Mais ne va pas me dire que tu as arrêté la bière, quand même ?


----------

